# FreeBSD 9: estimated release date



## namor (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi, hope such a question is ok:

Does someone have an idea when FreeBSD 9 will be released? I skimmed through the -current list back to April and checked http://www.freebsd.org/releng/ , but no info whatsoever.

Is there a place to find release estimates? I don't care if it's +- a week, month or even quarter; but not knowing if it will be released tomorrow or in two years sucks IMO.


----------



## fonz (Jul 8, 2011)

namor said:
			
		

> Is there a place to find release estimates?


Yes. It probably _should_ be on the FreeBSD release engineering page, but it isn't However, the Wiki is a bit more current.

Fonz (current aim is september, but don't hold your breath)


----------



## namor (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the link! The wiki-page is great.

I didn't know that the feature-freeze already happened. In this case, I might as well start help testing for 9 and upgrade my laptop.

(Can't await the first -RC for the server. :-D )


----------



## gkontos (Jul 8, 2011)

namor said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot for the link! The wiki-page is great.
> 
> I didn't know that the feature-freeze already happened. In this case, i might as well start help testing for No.9 and upgrade my laptop.
> (Can't await the first RC for the server. :-D )


No, the freeze hasn't happened yet. But at this point 9-CURRENT is quite stable IMHO.


----------



## namor (Jul 8, 2011)

gkontos said:
			
		

> No, the freeze hasn't happened yet. But at this point 9-Current is quite stable IMHO.



Hmm, ok. That confuses me. According to my interpretation of the table in the Wiki, the feature freeze should have happened on June 27th. Is the information wrong - or has "Actual" another meaning?


```
Action                      | Expected   | Actual
(...)
Code slush (feature freeze) | 2011-06-19 | 2011-06-27
(...)
```

PS.: The recent freebsd-current list did not contain any subjects with "freeze" or "feature".


----------



## phoenix (Jul 8, 2011)

The "Expected" column is the date they aim for.

The "Actual" column is filled in with the date that it actually happens.

Thus, if the "Actual" column is blank, then that step hasn't occurred yet.  Since the "feature-freeze" row has a date in the "Actual" column, then that means the features have been frozen (or the tree is in partial-freeze or slush or something similar).


----------



## Majorix (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorrry for bumping this, but I believe it is better to post here than create a topic of the same nature.

Anyways, is it still not clear when the final release will come? Because I am waiting for this to actually install FreeBSD on my computer.


----------



## SNK (Dec 27, 2011)

Probably very soon. There have been almost no commits to RELENG_9 lately. (http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/svn-src-stable-9/2011-December/date.html)

BTW, you could also:
1. Install RC3 and do a binary upgrade after the release. (Mind the non-fatal error that will occur.)
2. Install RC3 and compile RELENG_9.


----------



## gkontos (Dec 28, 2011)

Majorix said:
			
		

> Sorrry for bumping this, but I believe it is better to post here than create a topic of the same nature.
> 
> Anyways, is it still not clear when the final release will come? Because I am waiting for this to actually install FreeBSD on my computer.



I think that RC3 is the final release candidate.


----------



## Sylhouette (Dec 28, 2011)

SNK said:
			
		

> Probably very soon. There have been almost no commits to RELENG_9 lately. (http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/svn-src-stable-9/2011-December/date.html)
> 
> BTW, you could also:
> 1. Install RC3 and do a binary upgrade after the release. (Mind the non-fatal error that will occur.)
> 2. Install RC3 and compile RELENG_9.



RELENG_9 is 9.0 stable, so if you want to run release, use RELENG_9_0

Regards,
Johan


----------



## phoenix (Jan 1, 2012)

As the saying goes, "It will be released when it's ready, and not a day sooner."


----------



## gkontos (Jan 1, 2012)

phoenix said:
			
		

> As the saying goes, "It will be released when it's ready, and not a day sooner."



Happy new year! It smells like a RELEASE is being cooked, very soon...


----------



## xibo (Jan 1, 2012)

I rather think it's already cooked but not officially announced. At least 100 MFCs to RELENG_9 in only slightly more then 24 hours isn't exactly ``frozen'' any more.


----------



## rianav (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello,

When I ran *freebsd-update* today it upgraded the system to  9.0-RC3-p1.

Cheers.


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 1, 2012)

9.0-RC3-p1 was released on 23rd.


----------



## danger@ (Jan 2, 2012)

The last info I've heard on the internal mailing list is that the release builds are about to start soon. That was a couple of days ago so they may have already started by now.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 2, 2012)

danger@ said:
			
		

> The last info I've heard on the internal mailing list is that the release builds are about to start soon. That was a couple of days ago so they may have already started by now.



newvers.sh still shows:


```
TYPE="FreeBSD"
REVISION="9.0"
BRANCH="RC3"
```


----------



## xibo (Jan 2, 2012)

It'll be out on friday it seems: http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=229281.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy release!


```
#	@(#)newvers.sh	8.1 (Berkeley) 4/20/94
# $FreeBSD: src/sys/conf/newvers.sh,v 1.95.2.4.2.4 2012/01/02 14:45:30 kensmith Exp $

TYPE="FreeBSD"
REVISION="9.0"
BRANCH="RELEASE"
```


----------



## danger@ (Jan 2, 2012)

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=229283


----------



## gkontos (Jan 2, 2012)

danger@ said:
			
		

> http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=229283



Yes, excellent job! Congratulations to all who were involved in bringing such an excellent RELEASE. 
Bravo, looking forward to 10...


----------



## Martillo1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just look at the newest version of /usr/src/UPDATING for RELENG_9 :e

Â¡Un magnÃ­fico regalo de los Reyes Magos de Oriente! 

Â¡Gracias!


----------



## Martillo1 (Jan 2, 2012)

`# uname -a`

```
FreeBSD asuka.familyworks [B]9.0-STABLE FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE #0[/B]: Mon Jan  2 23:27:18 CET 2012     
josean@asuka.familyworks:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------

